
Remote announces $11M in Seed Funding - luisgserrano
https://blog.remote.com/announcing-our-seed-financing/
======
rogerkirkness
Isn't $11M considered on the larger side of Series A? Are we going to have IPO
seed rounds in 5 years?

~~~
luisgserrano
I don't think so. If you don't receive any seed round, it should be considered
a series A because it was $11M?

